# Koordinatenkreuz



## Guest (25. Apr 2004)

Hallo!

Ich muss ein Koordinatenkreuz in Java machen, kenne mich damit aber überhaupt nicht aus und programmieren gehört auch nicht zu meinen Stärken.
Das Koordinatenkreuz habe ich hinbekommen, aber wie ich da etwas einzeichnen kann, weiß ich überhaupt nicht...
vielleicht könnte mir hier jmd posten, wie ich das am besten hinbekomme (code). Am besten wäre es, wenn man eine parabel zeichnen könnte, oder ähnliches.
Hier erst mal der Code vom Grundgerüst.

import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.*;


```
class meinWindowListener extends WindowAdapter 
{ 
	public void windowClosing(WindowEvent e) 
	{
		System.exit (0); //Beendet das Programm
	}
}

public class Koordinaten extends Frame 
{
	private meinWindowListener psst = new meinWindowListener();
	// Konstruktor:
	public Koordinaten(String s) 
		{
		super(s); 
		this.setSize(400, 400);
		this.setVisible(true);
		this.addWindowListener(psst);
		this.setResizable(false);
		} 
		
	public void paint(Graphics g)
	{
		g.drawLine(200,0,200,400);		//vertikaler Strich		Y-ACHSE
		g.drawLine(0,200,400,200);		//horizontaler Strich	X-ACHSE

	}
	
	public static void main(String args[]) 
	{
		System.out.println("please wait a moment...");
		Koordinaten f = new Koordinaten("Koordinatensystem");	
	}
	
}
```
Wäre nett, wenn mir jmd helfen könnte!!!


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Apr 2004)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=3386&highlight=koordinatensystem

Paraben kommen da allerdings nicht vor. Ich wüsste allerdings nicht, wie man die zeichnen kan.


----------

